# Emerald Coast Fishing IFA Tournament report



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The Emerald Coast Fishing team of Brant Peacher and Jeff Russell made the top ten in the IFA professional redfish tournament in Destin Florida this past weekend weighing in 11.3lbs. But, we were not the only local team to have success. Captain Brad King with South Again Fishing charters also had a great finish weighing in a two fish bag of 11.6lbs. Both teams did a great Job representing Pensacola! The winning team was the Panama City team of Jake Matney and Joey Sostheim with a monster bag of 13.9lbs!

The IFA gulf coast division makes stops in Destin, Panama City, and Orange Beach Alabama. The top teams from every division will then compete in a two day tournament of champions in Louisiana to see who will be crowned redfish champions of 2011. We are very happy to make the top ten in our first event this year. This will allow us to make a good run at team of the year provided that we have a good finish in the Panama City event. Panama City is the only event we are concerned about since we are not very familiar with those waters.

For our team…. the fishing day started out very tough. We ran 70 miles one way to a spot which had been holding good fish all week. Unfortunately, when we arrived, all of the water was gone and the fish had left. We knew that with an incoming tide it wouldn’t be long before the water started pushing bait and fish back into our spot. We decided to wait it out and the decision paid off! After a couple hrs of waiting I boated the first fish which was a 25in 5lb fish. Not a giant fish like we had been catching all week but definitely a respectable one. Not long after, Jeff boated a big fish but it ended up measuring just a hair over the 27in mark so we had to release him. That was a heartbreaker! Since we made such a long run we were pressed for time and only had about 45 minutes left to fish, with only one fish in the livewell. I knew that if we remained patient we would get another good bite. I was right! With 5 minutes of fishing time left I hung what I knew was a very nice fish. I told Jeff to grab the net and about 30 seconds later we netted a fat 25 in redfish that weighed 6.3lbs! That fish definitely made the 70 mile run back to Destin much easier. We could now breath easy knowing we were heading back to the scales with a top ten finish!
Thanks to the IFA for putting on another great event! See everyone in Panama City


Stay tuned for future reports

www.fishtheemeraldcoast.com

Brant Peacher
[email protected]


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report and great work Saturday Brant. Thanks for the mention!!!!!


----------



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

Top Ten

1. Joey Sostheim/ Jake Matney 13.90
2. Chris Wiwi/Donald Wiwi 13.58
3. Greg Devault/Jon Turner 12.83
4. Blake Nelson/Wes Nelson 12.54
5. Dustin Finch/Matt Thurlow 11.54
6. Brad King/Anthony Coughlin 11.52
7. Fred Myers/Bruce Lindheim 11.48
8. Mike Pattison/Ken Cube 11.47
9. Brant Peacher/Jeff Russell 11.30
10. Chad Dufrene/Jay Cedotal 10.88


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Umm....The championship is in Louisiana? When was this posted?


----------



## Choice (Mar 31, 2010)

*Championship*

Congratulations to Mike Pattison and Ken Cube 11.5 lbs (also from Pensacola) for their 8th place finish.


Per the brochure and the tradition of the IFA any Team who fishes in 3 tournaments qualifies for the "no entry fee" Championship.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Choice said:


> Congratulations to Mike Pattison and Ken Cube 11.5 lbs (also from Pensacola) for their 8th place finish.
> 
> 
> Per the brochure and the tradition of the IFA any Team who fishes in 3 tournaments qualifies for the "no entry fee" Championship.


 Yes they are and amazing anglers!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats Brant and Brad !!!!!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Fish Happens said:


> Umm....The championship is in Louisiana? When was this posted?


Hell I dont know dude? I have heard that from like 10 different people but who knows?

Yes Mike and Ken always do well!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Choice said:


> Congratulations to Mike Pattison and Ken Cube 11.5 lbs (also from Pensacola) for their 8th place finish.
> 
> 
> Per the brochure and the tradition of the IFA any Team who fishes in 3 tournaments qualifies for the "no entry fee" Championship.


Yes, any team can fish the championship that qualifies for it. However, only a few teams are fishing for team of the year during the championship. That doesn't even concern me because we are not fishing the championship now because something came up that weekend. Anything else?


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Brant Peacher said:


> Hell I dont know dude? I have heard that from like 10 different people but who knows?
> 
> Yes Mike and Ken always do well!


Roger that. I was just hoping for some good news like that. We couldn't get so lucky to have the tournament in Louisiana. Chances are, it will be either in Destin or OB.

Oh, congrats on your finish. Good job.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Fish Happens said:


> Roger that. I was just hoping for some good news like that. We couldn't get so lucky to have the tournament in Louisiana. Chances are, it will be either in Destin or OB.
> 
> Oh, congrats on your finish. Good job.


Thanks Chris! We don't think we are going to get to fish the championship but if we do I really hope it is in Venice!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*tournament*

I'll say one thing. If the championship is in Louisiana, there might be a lot smaller two fish total weight. We fished in Leeville last week for 5 days and maybe caught one or two fish a day per boat that was in the slot. It was insane. We fished hard and caught tons of fish but they were all big, one was over 39''. I hooked one on a crank bait and it spooled me. We pulled the throw down anchor and gave chase. It pulled the boat over a hundred yards. I finally got him close to the boat after about 15 minutes and caught a glimpse of him as he rolled then the hook straightened out as he made one last run. I was sick. All I wanted was a picture, I had no intentions of keeping a fish that big. We did keep out allowed one over the slot per person each day just to have some fish to bring home


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

@Brant, Venice would be so much fun. Might not have enough lodging for everyone though. lol

@Bubba, man my partner and I have been fishing down there all year getting ready for the IFA event next weekend and the overs are EVERYWHERE! Either we catch dinks or bulls. We did manage to find some decent fish just hope they stay there.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*Louisiana*

The oyster beds are covered up right now. However the tide was low in the morning and we lost alot of fish to cut offs. Hopefully it will be turned around by the time you all fish


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job!! That has to be so nerve racking... 70 miles and then to sit and wait out a spot for your fish to show up!! Congrats to you all!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Bubba said:


> The oyster beds are covered up right now. However the tide was low in the morning and we lost alot of fish to cut offs. Hopefully it will be turned around by the time you all fish


Thanks. I'm heading back down there Monday to finish up the week preparing for it. 

What kind of line are you using to get so many break offs?


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Brant Peacher said:


> The Emerald Coast Fishing team of Brant Peacher.....


You called it bro. It was just announced by one of the IFA staff that the championship will be held at the Gulf Outlet Marina located at marina motel in Chalmette, LA.​


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish Happens said:


> You called it bro. It was just announced by one of the IFA staff that the championship will be held at the Gulf Outlet Marina located at marina motel in Chalmette, LA.​


 That bites!!! I hate fishing in Louisiana. That'll probably take Tony and I out of the Championship!!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Brad King said:


> That bites!!! I hate fishing in Louisiana. That'll probably take Tony and I out of the Championship!!


:whistling::whistling:Excuses!

Seriously, how can you hate fishing there?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL..... Just don't like the place. The week we spent over there in January was almost unbearable!!!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Brad King said:


> LOL..... Just don't like the place. The week we spent over there in January was almost unbearable!!!


Well that sucks man. Sorry to hear that. Hope you decide to make the champ though. Fishing will be good and they will be everywhere.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Grand Isle.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Buckethead said:


> Grand Isle.


Not according to IFA staff. Chalmette it is.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Brant. Good results.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Chalmette it is! That makes me happy!


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

*CHALMETTE here we come!*


----------

